# Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc



## MaTzElUxE (7. Juli 2016)

*Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Hallo,
ich suche momentan einen Laptop für die Technikerschule. Da ich als ehemaliger Gamer und PC Bastler dann aber ned billig und reicht kaufen kann muss doch was richtig gutes her.

Budget:1100€-1300€
Anwendungsbereich: Technikerschule, Lernen, Videos schauen
Bildschirmgröße:14-16'
Bildschirmauflösung:FHD
Glare/Matt:Matt
Akkulaufzeit: sollte einen Schultag schaffen so 6-8h
Gewicht: ca2 kg
Besondere Anforderungen: Tastaturbeleuchtung  Gute Verarbeitungsqualität und leicht

Ins Auge gefasst hab ich bis jetzt
Asus Zenbook PRO UX501VW mit 256er SSD nur weiß ich da nicht wie das FHD Display ist weil ich da kein Test dazu gefunden habe.
Asus G501VW mit HDD und SSD gute Kombi, aber Akkulaufzeit leidet darunter, aber laut Notebookcheck trotzdem gute 6STD. ABER das Display hat leider PWM Flackern 
Acer Aspire V15 VN7-592 auch 2 Festplatten Display hab ich noch nicht viel dazu gefunden, auch das Günstigste, aber auch leider die schlechteste Laufzeit mit 3,5STD

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps zu den Notebooks geben, oder evtl andere gute Vorschlagen.
Dankeschön


----------



## azzih (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

8 Stunden das schafft so gut wie kein 15 Zoll gerät. Schau lieber mal in der 13,3-14 Zoll Klasse vorbei oder vielleicht direkt sowas wie das Microsoft Surface. 

Lenovo Yoga wäre ne Möglichkeit, Dell hat paar gute Sachen in der Preisklasse, Mac Book Air ist ein sehr gutes Gerät und kriegt man als Student oder Refurbished auch billiger.
Nacher such ich mal was Konkretes raus, jetzt kommt gleich Fussball...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Das Zenbook schafft die 8 Stunden laut Notebookcheck, und ich benötige warscheinlich eine Dedizierte Grafikkarte, also fallen da die 13,3-14 zoll dinger weg. Nen Surface hab ich da stehen, und das hält bei weiten keine 8 Stunden  
Aber zeig mal was du meinst.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Niemand sonst an Tipp? Oder evtl wer der auf der Technikerschule war und weiß was da alles gemacht wird damit?


----------



## flotus1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Für die Technikerschule wirst du mit deinem Laptop nichts aufwändiges machen müssen. Den Teil schafft eine aktuelle ULV-CPU mit integrierter Grafik.
Was den meisten Kaufberatungen hier das Genick bricht ist das "gelegentliche Zocken". Das ist zu undefiniert. Außerdem sind wirklich gamingtaugliche Laptops kompromissbehaftet. Entweder bei der Mobilität oder beim Preis.


----------



## LukasGregor (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Es muss einem ja auch klar sein, dass sobald das Ding auf Vollgas rennt - 6h schon ein Traum wären.
Mit einem kleinen der 13,3 - 14 Klasse ist dir mehr geholfen ( den nimmst du dann vlt. auch mal öfter mit, nicht wie ein fettes 15" Teil, das dich nach 2 Wochen nicht mehr juckt mitzuschleppen)
Was müsst ihr Rechenintensives in der Schule - am Laptop vorallem - machen?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

So steht es auf der Schulhomepage..
Das gelegentliche zocken kann man dann denk ich streichen wenn sich dann dafür ein gscheiter Leichter Laptop findet, der a Akkulaufzeit hat und den Anforderungen genügt.
Die 128mb Grafik haben mich stutzig gemacht und deswegen auf dedizierte Grafikkarte getippt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

128 MB Grafikkarte sagt so ziemlich gar nichts aus. Außer dass die Anforderungen gemessen an der Leistung moderner Hardware vernachlässigbar gering sind.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Nimm das kleine 13 Zoll zenbook oder die Dell XPS 13 oder 15.

Den Dell kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen.
Habe ihn in der 15Zoll Full HD Ausführung.

Habe auch nur die Version mit 1tb HDD und 32gb M2 Verbund genommen.

Da knall ich bei Bedarf dann mal ne neue M2 rein und gut ist.

Preislich sind die Asus natürlich top ausgestattet und trotzdem in einem guten Case.

Muss man dann selbst abwägen was einem wichtiger ist.
Das Zenbook Pro hat mir optisch einfach nicht gefallen, der Dell fällt mir immer wieder positiv auf, wenn ich das 15" Display in dem kleinen Gehäuse sehe.

Dafür ist beim Dell der Tastaturhub sehr gering, noch geringer als ohnehin bei so dünnen Ultrabooks.
Ich komme damit aber super klar, zur Not kommt ne kleine Mecha TKL dran...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ja das stimmt, find das XPS13 nur bissl teuer für die Ausstattung, des kostet ja dann genau so viel wie das Zenbook ux501vw 15 zoll und hat aber extrem weniger Leistung, da zahl ich dann ja des meiste für Design und das es so dünn ist.
Das XPS 15 wäre da schon a kompromiss, aber des kostet mit i7 1500 und mit i5 ist ja nur der kleine akku drin und des ist mit i5 ja a richtige Heizkiste.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ich schneid auf dem i5er Dell auch FHD und 4k Material und zock Civ und Gta...

Keinerlei thermal Throtteling oder ähnliches...
Nur die Platte limitiert. Da sollte für aufwendige Arbeiten ne zusätzliche SSD rein.
Akku ist auch vollkommen ausreichend...

Für deine Ansprüche würde das kleine Zenbook aber vollkommen reichen...


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Schon mal das Thinkpad Yoga 460 ins Auge gefasst? Das sollte auch alle Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Hab jetzt bei Lenovo noch weng die Yoga's angeschaut.
Das Yoga 710 ist doch auch ganz gut geeignet? Hat halt wenig anschlüsse, aber mini-hdmi und 2x USB sollt ja dafür taugen?
Und die Akkulaufzeit soll auch nicht ohne sein laut Notebookcheck.
Nur das bei 50% Helligkeit das Display mit 50Hz flackert macht mir bissl Gedanken.


Oder des Yoga 460 mit i5 und die Festplatte selbst gegen ne SSD tauschen? Ist aber viel Teurer, hat aber mehr Anschlussvielfalt


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Wenn du die Convertible-Funktion und das Touch-Panel brauchst eine mögliche Option. Andernfalls wäre es mit das spiegelnde Display und den hohen Preis nicht wert.
Die dedizierte GPU bezahlst du zwar mit, aber ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt dass die für die genannten Anwendungen unnötig ist.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Also ich hab mir jetzt Yoga 460 und Yoga 710 bisschen genauer angeschaut, und von der Akkulaufzeit ist bei den Tests das 710 sogar noch vorraus. Obwohl es die 940mx drin hat.
Vom Preis bekomm ich das 710 mit evtl i7 und 256ssd sogar günstiger.
Nur hab ich grad wo gelesen das das Yoga460 evtl 2 Platten unterbekommt, ne 2,5 zoll und ne M2? Oder hab ich mich da verguckt.?
das Spiegelnde Display weiß ned ob mich das arg stören würde. Finde stattdessen aber a nix ähnliches auch ohne Convertible mit matten display das nicht irgendeinen Makel hat wie Schlechtes Display oder Schlechte Akkulaufzeit ;(


----------



## MaTzElUxE (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Also so richtig schlau bin ich etz a ned 
etz weiß ich momentan garnimmer was ich kaufen soll. 
Die Anschlussvielfalt und die viel größere Power des Zenbook pro reizen schon irgendwie, aber auf der anderen Seite bekommt man bestimmt ein 14 Zoll notebook was Dünner und Leichter ist mit änlichen Anschlüssen für weniger Geld was genauso Taugen würde..
Des kleine Zenbook fällt ja schon raus weils 13 zoll ist, und auch keine Tastaturbeleuchtung hat..


----------



## Gary94 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Darf ich fragen in welche "Technikerschule" du gehen wirst? (HTL, HAK technischer Zweig, TGM, ...) und welche Fachrichtung? Denn dann kann ich dir definitiv sagen was sinnvoll ist oder nicht. (Hab eine HTL für Software Engineering abgeschlossen)


----------



## MaTzElUxE (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Technikerschule Staatlich in der Fachrichtung Maschinenbau 
Die Schule wird von der Stadt betrieben.


----------



## Gary94 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ok, sorry ich hab dich wohl mit einem Österreicher verwechselt 

Generell jedenfalls kann ich dir mal anraten zu überlegen wie du da jeden Tag hinkommst. Wenn du nämlich mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und zu Fuß hinkommst würde ich da definitiv zu einem Gerät <=2 kg raten. Ich bin etwa 3 Jahre mit einem 3 kg Laptop samt Mappen, Bücher, usw. jeden Tag in die Schule gefahren, das war nicht witzig teilweise. Da freute ich mich schon richtig auf den neuen.

Zu Matt oder nicht Matt kann ich sagen, dass es darauf ankommt wo du dann sitzen wirst. Wenn es in deinem Klassenraum viel Sonnenlicht gibt, also die Sonne dir in deinen Bildschirm reinleuchtet, dann kann das ganz schön spiegeln. Wenn es wirklich nicht anders gehen sollte, kann man sich mit einer matten Folie ein wenig Abhilfe schaffen, man kommt aber wohl nie an einen wirklichen matten Bildschirm heran. Ich würde daher prinzipiell Matt empfehlen.

Schau dir mal das Dell XPS 13 an. Der Vorgänger war schon ein großer Hit, der Nachfolger hat offensichtlich nicht enttäuscht.
Ansonsten kann man sich mal das Surface Book ansehen. Da kommt anscheinend bald ein Nachfolger raus, aber vielleicht wird das alte dann billiger. Ist durch die Touch Funktionalität dann aber zwingend ein glänzendes Display.
Aber auch die ThinkPads sind immer ein guter Griff. Sind zwar nicht so dünn, aber durchaus robust.

MfG, Gary


----------



## MaTzElUxE (14. August 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Das XPS13 wäre schon fein, aber das ist halt mit Schnittstellen echt mangelware dabei.. Und es wäre ein 13zoller nicht das die dann auf ihre 14-17zoll empfehlung hinweißen..
Mir schwirrt dauernd das Zenbook pro 15zoll mit 96wh Akku im Kopf rum, aber das ist mit 1300€ für ne alte GTX960 find ich viel zu Teuer. Und bis nen nachfolger mit vergleichbarer Grafik rauskommt ist ja mitte nächstes Jahr.

Und bei Lenovo sind die thinkpads mit guter Ausstattung wie T460S oder so a gleich bei 1200€


----------



## MaTzElUxE (4. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ich hab hier jetzt mal das Asus UX501vw stehen. Es ist ziemlich dünn und leicht. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir echt sehr gut.

Jetzt meine Frage. Wie finde ich heraus was für eine Festplatte verbaut ist und wie diese Angeschlossen ist? Ich dachte bei dem Zenbook ist eine Samsung über NVME angeschlossen. Aber im Benchmark kam nur was von 500mb Schreibgeschwindigkeit raus. Und als Name steht was von hfs256g39mnd-2300a.

Danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## flotus1 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Eine kurze Google-Recherche ergibt dass die SSD von SK Hynix ist und das SATA3-Protokoll nutzt. Insofern alles innerhalb normaler Parameter


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ok, danke als ich das Gegoogelt habe kamen diverse Hersteller bei mir raus in den Shops..
Aber warum die Über Sata3 angeschlossen ist versteh ich nicht das Zenbook sollte doch PCIe und über NVME angeschlossene SSD's verbaut haben.


----------



## flotus1 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Hätte sollte könnte 
Welches Angebot hast du denn genau gekauft und was steht auf der Rechnung?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Hab über Amazon das Asus UX501VW-FY144t gekauft das hat ne 256ssd und 8GB ram als Ausstattung..


----------



## Firehunter_93 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Wie wärs mit dem hier? MSI GE62 6QE Apache Pro - GE62-6QE16H21 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wiegt 2,4kg, hat ne SSD und ne GTX 965m, mit der man gelegentlich zocken kann.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Sieht bis jetzt ganz passabel aus, aber ich denke da wird die Akkulaufzeit ned der Hit sein?
Was perfekt wäre nen Notebook wie das Zenbook mit ner 1060 drinne


----------



## Firehunter_93 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Eine 960m würde ich heutzutage nicht mehr kaufen. Die war als sie schon released wurde viel zu schwach.


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*



Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Eine 960m würde ich heutzutage nicht mehr kaufen. Die war als sie schon released wurde viel zu schwach.



Kommt ganz auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Für seinen Schule reicht streng genommen eine Intel-iGPU locker aus.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Ich möchte das Notebook in erster linie auch nur für die Schule verwenden. Und wie gesagt wenn ich was zocke dann ist es sowas wie CS:GO oder D3. Für Leistungshungrige Spiele hätte ich einen Desktop.
Deswegen ist mir bei dem Laptop eben Akkulaufzeit gute verarbeitung erst mal wichtiger gewesen.. 
Aber wenn jemand ein gutes Notebook mit ner 1060 oder 965 oder 970 kennt das auch unter Wlan oder ohne Grafikkarte einsatz (Optimus vorrausgesetzt dann eben) Gute Laufzeit hat und vorallem auch ned gleich im Idle schon bläst als wärs am limit


----------



## Research (9. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Guck mal hier:
XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook - Restposten
Bissel verhandeln hilft, Bei Speicher würde ich selber welchen kaufen, da günstiger.
Service war dort immer Top.

z.B.:
XMG P506 PRO Gaming Notebook - Hardwareluxx Edition
Ohne Speicher, passend. Gibt da noch mehr zum selber konfigurieren.
Akku kann man da gleich dazukaufen. Oder gut verhandeln.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (12. September 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Notebook ca 1100€-1300€ Technikerschule etc*

Hab jetzt mal das Zenbook hier stehen.
Also ich find des ist echt ziemlich leicht und schmal. Tastatur ist super und der Bildschirm find ich ist gestochen scharf.
Was die Gaming Leistung entspricht ist er wirklich nicht der hit. Aber die Akkulaufzeit durch den 96Wh akku ist schon sehr beeindruckend find ich.
Das MSI GS43vr wäre ja noch leichter und kleiner, aber das soll ja im Idle schon blasen wie a föhn und der Akku auch ned solange halten.


----------

